# Nitrate level



## jamiedevine (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi,

I am wondering what the nitrate level is for malawi cichlids?

Please let me know!

Thanks loads...


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

A buildup of Nitrates in the water is the end product of the Nitrogen cycle in an aquarium. It is advisable to keep the level below 20ppm through a regular water change routine. It should never be allowed to get above 40ppm, which can be very harmful to the health of the fish.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Nitrate is what is produced as a result of fish wasteâ€¦ it is a pollutant and no fish needs or is benefited by itâ€¦ and different fish have different levels of resistance to it, fish with a high tolerance are generally referred to as â€œhardyâ€


----------



## Honey Bear! (Oct 10, 2021)

Hi all, I hear a lot of when to make a WC in a cycled tank when you Nitrate reaches 40ppm. Once you have made a water change what should your Nitrate be after your water change? If I am not lowering my Nitrate enough, I may need to do bigger water changes.
Ph 7.8
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 20ppm
Gh 9
kh 6
At the top of the week my Nitrates were 80ppm. I stop feeding and did a thirty percent WC. Next day same reading. 50%, third 80%, by the fourth day it finally drop to 20ppm. I feel I should do another change to drop it more since I am at the 20ppm already. As always I appreciate all the advise given to help me become a better Cichlid keeper.🧐



kingdave said:


> It is advisable to keep the level below 20ppm through a regular water change routine.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You are right, if you do a 50% water change your nitrate should drop by 50%. So that will put you at 10% where you want to be. Be careful doing large water changes abruptly when the nitrates have gotten out of control...a dramatic change can kill your fish. Once the fish are used to weekly large water changes you will be fine.


----------



## Honey Bear! (Oct 10, 2021)

So that magic number would be 10ppm?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The theory is you should change water 1X weekly 50% and end up with 10ppm or less. 10ppm is achievable IME.


----------



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)

Me here with 40 PPM Nitrates in my tap water . I can't see the diff between 40 and 80 PPM on API ref but I am yet to see it go to 180. Can't afford a HANNA kit right now.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Lots of fast growing plants!!


----------



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> Lots of fast growing plants!!


Any you could recommend that does not need much light and free floating, I got limited space in my sump with almost no light


----------



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)

Honey Bear! said:


> Hi all, I hear a lot of when to make a WC in a cycled tank when you Nitrate reaches 40ppm. Once you have made a water change what should your Nitrate be after your water change? If I am not lowering my Nitrate enough, I may need to do bigger water changes.
> Ph 7.8
> Ammonia 0
> Nitrite 0
> ...


How did you measure it as 80? Which kit do you use?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Fast growing translates to "need light". With the nitrates you have...what could be more important? Why not add light? I had zero nitrates with vallisneria. I'm sure there are other plants that could work.


----------



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> Fast growing translates to "need light". With the nitrates you have...what could be more important? Why not add light? I had zero nitrates with vallisneria. I'm sure there are other plants that could work.


Aye aye captain. I have 3 lights I just don't like to keep them on for long. Gotta do what needs to be done. Plants ftw now. Thx🙂.


----------

